# Bir "a"



## Marielopez

I have a question about definite and undefinite words.

Do we say :
Yeni arabam var or yeni bir arabam var?"I have a new car" in english so logically it is yeni bir arabam var. Right?

But i am reading a text that says: "bak bu güzel fikir işte": look it is a nice idea. When we translate we have the"a" so we should have "bir" also , but we don't.

Can you explain this to me guys? Thanks a lot


----------



## Rallino

Marielopez said:


> But i am reading a text that says: "bak bu güzel *bir* fikir işte": look it is a nice idea. When we translate we have the"a" so we should have "bir" also , but we don't.


I see a "bir" there  Am I misunderstanding your question?


----------



## blueeye

Marielopez said:


> I have a question about definite and undefinite words.
> 
> Do we say :
> Yeni arabam var or yeni bir arabam var?"I have a new car" in english so logically it is yeni bir arabam var. Right?
> 
> But i am reading a text that says: "bak bu güzel bir fikir işte": look it is a nice idea. When we translate we have the"a" so we should have "bir" also , but we don't.
> 
> Can you explain this to me guys? Thanks a lot



You right Marielopez . Sometimes we dont need use "bir" ,Because its some meaning like that.
Benim bir kombucha mantarım var - Benim kombucha mantarım var.

But "bak bu güzel bir fikir işte" this is sentence pattern.

Like : "Bu harka bir fikir" also you need use "bir".


----------



## Marielopez

Rallino said:


> I see a "bir" there  Am I misunderstanding your question?


I am so sorry i was thinking of it so i wrote it without noticing. I deleted it. No, there is not "bir" in the text i am reading. Sorry


----------



## blueeye

Yes you right Marielopez . its depending on the situation. There is excitement in this article. 
We usualy use but of course its not necessary everytime. If you use google translate (I don't like their translations, but no other alternative)  can make it wrong.

Note: Its a very small detail. It doesnt change meaning.


----------



## KnnDmrl

In a sentence "Bak, *bu* güzel fikir işte", the word of "bu" (which means "*this*" in Turkish) may also refer to "one thing" in a given situation. Therefore, as you wrote, correct translate would be "look, it is *a* nice idea".


----------



## Cahittinsan

Generally we said ı have car (yeni arabam var).
But I have a car true, too. .


----------



## blueeye

Cahittinsan said:


> Generally we said ı have car (yeni arabam var).
> But I have a car true, too. .


It like Turkenglish (Turkenglish = Turkish + English)


----------



## Cahittinsan

.


----------



## Cagsak

Marielopez said:


> I have a question about definite and undefinite words.
> 
> Do we say :
> Yeni arabam var or yeni bir arabam var?"I have a new car" in english so logically it is yeni bir arabam var. Right?
> 
> But i am reading a text that says: "bak bu güzel fikir işte": look it is a nice idea. When we translate we have the"a" so we should have "bir" also , but we don't.
> 
> Can you explain this to me guys? Thanks a lot



"Yeni bir arabam var." or "bu çok güzel bir fikir." sounds better to me. I wouldn't say "yeni arabam var." nor "bu çok güzel fikir." but I can't say it's wrong to say these phrases without "bir". Sometimes we drop it. You don't have to do the same.


----------

